# Car Titles



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally have my car title. I'm one happy camper!!!!!! This is for those people that are fighting to get one for a car that does not have one.
I was able to trace my car back to Georgia. Georgia is one of the states that do not issue titles, only a Bill Of Sale. So most states, mine being Louisiana will give you a title if you can prove that the vehicle came from a state that does not issue titles. And Louisiana is very strict about this. I was able to trace 4 bill of sales back to Georgia and it went to 4 different states.
I'm just trying to help those in need. Talk to previous owners to get paper work tracing to vehicle. It will help out. Fine them on Face Book or internet phone directory. :lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrat!! How long did that take??


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Alabama is another state that uses BOS's(unless the laws have changed recently). If you know somebody who lives there, who you can trust, you can send him your VIN & other necessary info, and he can give you a BOS showing that he sold you the car, in Alabama. Then, you can use that BOS to get a title from your state DMV.

I know this works. I have a friend who got a title for his Bird this way.

This is all assuming that the car was not stolen, of course. 

Unless it is a drag car only, I would not spend any money on it til I had a title in my name. If you try to trace the title down, to the last registered owner, you are at his mercy. He can either refuse to help you. Or, he can claim that the car is still his, and legally get it back.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Don, would you happen to have any state trooper friend or other trusted local LEO that could ck a VIN for me in the Lousianna system?


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Pinion head said:


> Don, would you happen to have any state trooper friend or other trusted local LEO that could ck a VIN for me in the Lousianna system?


Nope--sorry. There use to be a local state trooper who lived less than a mile from me--nice local guy, too. But, since he moved, the DMV is the only place I could go to get any info. Don't know how much they'd be willing to give out. Probably not much. LA laws are fairly strict, on car titles and such. They sent my sister some real ugly, threatening letters, when she dropped the ins on a couple of old pick-ups, without turning in the plates. She had to pay a fine and turn in the plates, at a DMV office 50 miles away. 

I did think of one other thing. Most any tow truck business, or even a mechanic or body shop, with a fenced holding area, can keep a car for a certain length of time, then get a title on it, so they can sell it. This is so they can recoup some of their money, if they can't collect from the owners. So, if you have friends in any of these positions, they can hold your car, & eventually get a title for you. You'll have to contact some of them to find out the details for your state.


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

I went to a new local agent that is authorized by the DMV to do the paper work. Did the registration on last Friday 11-27-15 and I should get the title this week. Don't bring your paper work to any DMV. They will dream up all kinds of S"""T not to give you a title. I hate going to the DMV. I'll pay the extra money just so I don't have to deal with those JERKS. I did have to bring the car on a trailer to the DMV in Lafayette, La to have a State Trooper do a Vin verification. You have to bring a VIN verification and Bill of sale to get a title.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

"I went to a new local agent that is authorized by the DMV to do the paper work..."


Never heard of a "local agent that is authorized by the DMV to do the paperwork".

Do they have these in all parts of LA ? How would I go about finding such a person, in my area ?

The DMV lady at my local DMV use to be so hard to deal with, I would take my papers to another town, about 25 miles from me. The lady there was much better to deal with. She seemed to want to help get my papers in order. The local lady seemed to enjoy making it hard or impossible to get a title.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks anyway Don, just have a strong feeling the Pontiac in question was last titled and tagged in Lousianna. I'll get a friend to run the VIN through NCIC, and if it comes up clean, will go about getting an AL title.


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

The state of Louisiana is starting to let agents around the state handle most DMV documents. I live in New Iberia. There is an agent here. I've dealt with one in Houma, Denham Springs and in Lafayette. You'll have to check your area to see who can do it.


----------

